
Netflix ends AirPlay support in an ongoing souring of its Apple relationship - e1ven
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/netflix-ends-airplay-support-on-ios-in-an-ongoing-souring-of-its-apple-relationship/
======
_bxg1
Netflix has been using anti-consumer dark patterns for years. I avoid their
app now, since it forces trailers in your face on the main menu. If they want
to further sabotage their own presence on Apple devices, that's fine with me.
It'll give their competitors an opportunity.

~~~
SyneRyder
Isn't Apple introducing the same autoplay-trailers to their devices once Apple
TV+ launches? I found this from MG Siegler:

"Trailers also now seem to autoplay inline, just like on Netflix, which many
people — including people I’m married to — hate with a passion. Good luck with
that, Apple."

[https://500ish.com/apple-unveils-the-
ifawn-11c00912a686](https://500ish.com/apple-unveils-the-ifawn-11c00912a686)

~~~
_bxg1
Well, then perhaps I won't be getting Apple TV+. It's also possible that Apple
will be more receptive to people's public hatred than Netflix has been:

[https://kotaku.com/netflix-s-auto-playing-trailers-are-
just-...](https://kotaku.com/netflix-s-auto-playing-trailers-are-just-the-
worst-1824082796)

------
favorited
"Netflix does not have access to information about the device to which a user
is streaming ... not having this information means it can't certify the target
device to ensure a quality experience."

That's seriously the best excuse they could come up with?

~~~
Spivak
This is industry code for "AirPlay receivers don't provide enough information
ensure DRM is respected."

~~~
favorited
Worse– it sounds to me like PR-speak for "3rd party TVs are adopting AirPlay,
and we can't collect telemetry about the device that users are streaming to."

